# Exploring Dubai on Metro



## TexIndian (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to Dubai and luckily I have a few days to explore and discover things before I start to work. Currently, my only mode of transportation is to take the metro, so I figured I'd try and put together a tour of sorts for new people like me to get familiar with Dubai. 

Today's stop will be Downtown on the Red Line. 

Planned stops:

Burj Khalifa
Dubai Fountain
Dubai Mall

I know all of these places are tourist hot spots, so if anyone has suggestions I can walk to in the area it would be greatly appreciated. Still need to find places to eat too, so any suggestions would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Dubai Fountains only start at 6:00pm so if you're planning on visiting in the morning, the place will just look like a giant swimming pool. 

There's a wide variety of restaurants at the mall itself. I would recommend that you visit the area some time late afternoon - 4:00pm or so. Do the Burj Khalifa thing first, then head down for an early dinner at the mall with a view of the fountains. You could also go across the bridge to Souk Al Bahar for drinks if you'd like.

Have fun!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

in this weather, i'd venture away from the Metro too.

The Creek is worth exploring - both sides.
get off the Metro at Al Ghubaiba, walk up to Bastakiya and the museum.
get an Abra across the Creek, and wander around the souks there. 
Take a wander along the quayside and see what sort of crazy stuff they pile into the trading dhows.
Get lost in the back streets, find a metro / taxi home.

This is a far more rewarding day out than the Mall!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

as for the Burj...

the viewing platform 'at the top', for a 'walk-in' is 400aed
book online, and its 100aed!

Atmosphere (lounge and restaurant) is only one floor below, and has a minimum spend of 200aed (per male)
so, find a friend, go to Atmosphere for cocktails, for the same price as the viewing platform over your head.


----------



## TexIndian (Jan 6, 2013)

@pamela

Nice! Ill have to get back over there and check out these new places when I have the time. After I figured everything out I was only able to sightsee for a few hours. 

@vantage

Great idea about atmosphere! If you're going to do something, do it right. Right?


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

TexIndian said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to Dubai and luckily I have a few days to explore and discover things before I start to work. Currently, my only mode of transportation is to take the metro, so I figured I'd try and put together a tour of sorts for new people like me to get familiar with Dubai.
> 
> ...


this is the only other place I've been other than the Marina as I'm still new but the Dubai Marian app helped me as it lists every shop and restaurant and also shows u how to get from one shop to another (not as easy as it sounds). I watched the fountains from the souk- better view I thought , although even better is the 63rd floor of the address with a beer or cocktail- bit pricey but for a one- off...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a nice view and a cheaper beer (than Neos!) is Level 43 of the Four Points Sheraton on SZR.
nice outside terrace on the roof.


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> a nice view and a cheaper beer (than Neos!) is Level 43 of the Four Points Sheraton on SZR.
> nice outside terrace on the roof.


ah! lol see told u I was new :- D


----------

